# 5G iPods Soon?



## clamshellibooks (Oct 2, 2005)

Article from AppleInsider 

So AppleInsider thinks the next generation iPod should come out sometime this month. Does anyone else agree? If it does, what will it be like/have on it? Will it feature the video function a lot of people are hoping for.? Will it be smaller (not Nano size of course, but close to the discontinued iPod Mini's form)? What about Bluetooth? What does everyone think?


----------



## symphonix (Oct 2, 2005)

I would not be surprised if the current line of iPods is updated with some of the new features from the Nano (locking code, alarms, world time, etc). I'd be surprised if it were to include video, and I'd say Bluetooth is out of the question.

Lots of people have suggested syncing the iPod using Bluetooth or 802.11, but the fact is that Bluetooth is simply too slow (it would take around an hour to transfer a hundred songs) and 802.11 would drain the battery too quickly. For now, we're limited to the technology that works, and that means Firewire and USB are still the only ways to transfer data to your iPod.

As for video, its still hard to see this happening any time soon either. Video is simply too demanding on battery life, hard-drive capacity and firmware size. Video would also mean a complete re-design of the iPod's form factor to accomodate a bigger display in a landscape aspect. Frankly, I don't see it happening any time real soon.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 2, 2005)

The main iPod can't get all that much smaller. The iPod mini was smaller because it used ultra-small hard drives, which just can't hold as much data as the kind used in the "big" iPods.

This will probably never change, because the iPod-sized drives will continue to get bigger just as the mini-sized ones do, and Apple will probably keep incorporating these larger drives as they become available. They can't very well introduce a new generation with half the storage capacity (if even) of the previous generation.

If a new generation is right around the corner, I expect it to be pretty ho-hum. It'll probably incorporate all the features from the Nano, and maybe have support for playlist folders.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm betting no video.  IIRC, it was reiterated by Apple when the nano was released that now is not the time for video.  I would assume that "now" also means "in the next generation iPod" as well.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 2, 2005)

There's this user on MacRumors named podfuture. He definitely has some sources, since he predicted the nano (see here, here, here).

But now he's predicting the video iPod (see here, here, here, here).

So it seems this guy knows some stuff... here's hoping for the vPod


----------



## clamshellibooks (Oct 2, 2005)

kainjow, i read the page from your link and some of the following pages. i really hope this guy futurepod is right. although i wasnt too happy about the price he gave out. $500 for it! a bit much and i suspect too much for a lot of people. the iPod photo sales weren't spectacular right when it came out, if i heard right. cause they were 100-200 dollars more than the original for not too many more features. i just hope this guy was as right about this as he was the nano!


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 2, 2005)

it would be interesting if you take a look at the current video hard drive players out there like the "iRiver PMC-120" the controling interface sucks.  I'd like to see Apple handle Mobile Video...

The same with different MP3 players, the controls were too damn complicated while the ipod's is straight foward and simple, which is why it's the controlling MP3 player and so many people are trying to copy it.


----------



## garymum4d (Oct 3, 2005)

Well if this new iPod is going to be released in October, along with PowerMac / Powerbook updates. Will it be at the Mac Expo UK (London October 27-29)???

Hope so coz I'll be there!!!


----------



## fryke (Oct 3, 2005)

Hm. He was _very_ accurate on the nano. However, he also predicted the video store for the nano's event (forget about the ROKR...), and now he puts that info towards the next event.

I'm all for a video iPod - and have voiced that quite often previously - but it has to be done right*.

The 499 price point (he's saying 449, btw. ...) was the original iPod 10 GB (well, that was the second model, of course, the 5 GB was 399) price as well as the original iPod photo's price, IIRC. So I don't see that as a real problem.

*Aimed at music videos, TV shows - not whole movies initially (the users might do that themselves, though...). Content has to be provided in form of video podcasts as well as Pixar short movies, cartoons (Disney? Others?).


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't forgot the Video-Podcasts in iTunes


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 3, 2005)

as well as music videos... movie trailers... and video podcasts...

i think it'll also be about iMovie / iDVD - with an 'export to ipod' option.

rather than playback on the ipod itself - the ipod will be used as a playthrough device - via a dock sitting by your tv...

and just maybe.. that new dock will have IR and a remote control... and if thats happening... maybe AirportExpress will recieve some sort of wireless handheld control too... 

iHome as a box sat under your tv? nope... your mac anywhere in the house hooked up to your tv via the new AirportExpress - and your macs media content at your fingertips on your sofa... whilst your mac retains its identity as a home cumputing device elsewhere instead of a 'media centre' - convergence - in a transparent way. excellent.


----------



## clamshellibooks (Oct 3, 2005)

parb.johal@ante- 
yeah that would be perfect. It would be so simple too. All Apple would have to do would be to upgrade the airport express so that it included video functions and could hook up to tv. they could also bundle a great remote with it, or sell the remote separately.
That would eliminate the need to purchase a $500+ iHome media center and it would be much easier to just use one machine for both functions, the one you already have: your mac.
If Apple did that, all they would have to do would implement the streaming function perfectly into the system. Would they add an action to every menu, like say in Quicktime click on *Stream to TV set* from the menu. or would they make an entirely new application where you choose what you want to stream, so you could make a playlist of things. Or would they have both? If they did make an updated airport, they need to make it so that it makes it easy to stream what you want and how you want it.


----------



## senne (Oct 4, 2005)

Wireless streaming video, is there any device that already can do that?


----------



## fryke (Oct 4, 2005)

Yep. They're called "TV stations". Although some of them use a so-called "cable" to broadcast, most of them are also available "over the air" or "via satellite".  Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## symphonix (Oct 4, 2005)

Three points for that one, Fryke. 

To answer the question though, there are devices like the Tivo that are media centers in their own right, but nothing that is designed purely as a video-streaming node. I'd love to see Apple develop one, however I think they won't do it because the Airport Express has not been a big market hit like the iPod. I'd like to add that the Airport Express deserves a LOT more attention and sales ... I cringe everytime a work colleague brags that they spent $300 on a 802.11g wireless router that looks ugly, has an external power brick, doesn't stream audio or work as a print server and is a pain in the neck to setup. The AE is a great device. However, market forces are likely to drive this decision, and Apple will be unlikely to simply make a streaming-video solution that isn't revolutionary enough in its own right to really make a splash on the market.

Streaming Video? I'd say ... "Watch this space".


----------



## fryke (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.macworld.com/news/2005/10/04/appleevent/index.php?lsrc=mwrss - Invitation only event... Movie curtains, "one more thing..." -> 12th October: iTMS gets videos (well, has already, of course, but more...) and the iPod video, of course.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 4, 2005)

the nano was a big event - global coverage - and now they are following it with what seems to be just as big an announcement... 

apple brand awareness must be at its highest level right now...

integrate the new ipods with imovie / idvd - halo effect via the entire ilife suite - only available on mac...


----------



## fryke (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, if there's downloadable content from iTMS and podcasts etc., I don't think that iMovie and iDVD will get much of the halo effect.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 4, 2005)

imagine though - 'export to ipod' - windows users seeing all this great and easy functionality in their new ipod manuals but being able to do nothing about it! - reading about it all over the press... windows users know what the ipod and itunes are - they have no idea what ilife is. how integrated and easy and powerful it is... want ilife? get a mac mini... get an ibook...

in the same way the ipod photos now hold photos and show up as a source in iphoto - it would seem a natural progression (on any video ipods) to see the same link with other ilife apps that are all about video!... and its YOUR content, no copyrights - export a dvd you created in ilife to ipod - play it back on a tv - seems pretty sweet to me.

coupled with short music / podcast videos via itunes and you've got a total playback device... i really hope that the new ipods will carry that functionality - if indeed there are new ipods on the way (seems that way!)...


----------



## kainjow (Oct 4, 2005)

Image of the invitation from Engadget:


----------



## lilbandit (Oct 4, 2005)

Special event next Tuesday.. what's in the pipeline?


----------



## bobw (Oct 4, 2005)

iPodMatchBook coming out on Thursday, full video, iTunes and Phone built in.


----------



## MBHockey (Oct 4, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## senne (Oct 4, 2005)

curtains > cinema > video! It's all so simple.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 4, 2005)

Kinda makes you wonder if they added movie capabilities to iPhoto just for the hell of it... or not... and why they now allow sync'ing of digital still camera movies to the iPod.  It's all becoming so very clear, although Steve has been known to throw us for a loop.

Being the naysayer up until now, I'm actually getting my hopes up -- although I can just see it: "With the new iPod video, you can now view movies sync'ed from your digital still camera on the iPod!  And that's all!"


----------



## fryke (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, then I'd just put the movies I want on an iPod video onto my cam first. It's got a 1 GB Sony Memory Stick, so that should work fine, too.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh boy. Here I was all set up for disappointment. Apple's kept me waiting so long (not really, but for an obsessive guy like me, it _feels_ that way) that I'd given up hope. But now I'm excited again. I feel like they _have_ to be releasing a video iPod now.

And now I will be terribly, terribly disappointed if it doesn't happen. Oh, Apple, why must you toy with me.....


----------



## fryke (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm confident after the nano announcement. They _know_ they can't let something halfbaked come out of an innuendo like this one. "One more thing..." has _always_ been something very special. The iBook. The Cube. The iPod mini. The Mac mini.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Oct 4, 2005)

slightly off topic, but I heard on an InsideMac podcast a while ago they are bringing out a 5gig model of the iPod Shuffle. Seriously, why would you want to shuffle 5gigs worth of songs? At that point you have to ask yourself why not buy a Nano.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 4, 2005)

How could they release a Shuffle with more space than the Nano? If they had flash chips that big, wouldn't they go to the Nano first?


----------



## Jason (Oct 4, 2005)

http://engadget.com/entry/1234000683061846/

?


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Oct 4, 2005)

> How could they release a Shuffle with more space than the Nano? If they had flash chips that big, wouldn't they go to the Nano first?



that's a very good point. I swear that's what they said though. I might try and find the podcast when I get home so I can confirm.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 4, 2005)

Jason said:
			
		

> http://engadget.com/entry/1234000683061846/
> 
> ?


Fake, compare that screen to this screen: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/9646/toshiba1np.jpg (see the comments)


----------



## Jason (Oct 5, 2005)

Could have been a prototype running toshiba software


----------



## fryke (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, but it's at least something that might _look_ similar to what's been rumoured (smaller click-wheel, larger screen etc.). However, I don't think Steve would find a screen cool that you have to turn around in order to watch a movie. On the other hand, maybe one _does_ handle this iPod horizontally? Hm... Let's wait and see.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 5, 2005)

no, because then it would become a two-handed device, and that *is* ugly. imagine the ipod adverts.  they'd have to do the funky chicken.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 5, 2005)

Naah -- maybe close, but this ain't it.

Steve would never approve of a screen so obviously off-center.  Either a mock-up or a PhotoShop job.

Although that could just be an effect of light and shadows in the picture... ack, now I don't know!


----------



## Jason (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm not arguing its a fake, see the smilies.

But I think what fryke is talking about holds some truth. IF they did do a video ipod, with a serious screen, I would think it would look similar to this. And, I don't think it'd become a two handed device, ipods arent that heavy, you hold in in your right hand, and your set to go *shrugs*

Personally... I still don't think its coming out, not until it actually does.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Oct 5, 2005)

I bet it turns out to be a tablet PC


----------



## HomunQlus (Oct 6, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Fake, compare that screen to this screen: http://img369.imageshack.us/img369/9646/toshiba1np.jpg (see the comments)



The lighting on the two photos is clearly different. I don't think you can fake natural lighting in the surrounding area (you can achieve some great effects with Photoshop, but not entirely photorealistic).


----------



## Jason (Oct 6, 2005)

He's referring to the graphic. The graphic belongs to the start up animation of a toshiba pocket pc


----------



## Vard (Oct 6, 2005)

I was thinking about the curtain and 'One more thing' announcement...

Yea, I know nothing, I just like analogies...

I looked at it right from the beginning as a 'last of the PowerMac' updates...assuming that after Intel gets inside they wont be 'Power' Macs anymore...the curtain used as in a curtain call...last song kind of thing.

Just me being bored at work...if they rev the powerbook, I'm on it...need one, would rather not buy the first Intel-Book and QA test for apple...I'll wait til 2nd rev happy with a perfectly performing Powerbook swan song.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 6, 2005)

if i was a reporter and recieved one of the invitations... and then went along on the day... and then steve jobs comes on stage and drops the 'one more thing' line... and then proceeds to tell me that macs are getting speed bumps for the last time under the current chips... and thats all he's got to say...

i'd walk out. the general public dont care about incremental speed bumps. i'm writing for the general public - and my editor will fire me if i write an article enthusing about 'front side bus' speeds or Ghz...

a 'special event' to bore the bejesus out of me? and then try to find 'an angle'?! thanks a lot apple - why didnt you just send out a bloody good press release - and do a high level website announcement.

the best thing to come out of my attendence would be that i got out of the office for the day... now how about that nano!...

there'll be something more at the event (more than just making the current ipod thinner!) - there might be speed bumps etc - but they won't be the be all and end all of the event. i'm hoping for a new AE / dock / ipod combo that brings video content from my mac - onto my tv - and makes it protable via the ipod.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Oct 6, 2005)

I hope it is SOMETHING the mainstream news does not predict like eWeek, New York Times, BBC, Wallstreet Journal on the intel switch. That really killed the excitement for me. The iPod Shuffle hit the press with a upper cut and the Nano kicked them while they were down. Seriously, the rumor sites make these annoucements fun instead of the typical "Dell came out with the Xeon X591011 that can do everything the previous model did but better" we are used to with the media. I remember people demanding Apple get rid of the surprises in favor of what other companies do. Shame on them. 

And oh yeah someone called Fryke a purple monkey dishwasher...


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Vard said:
			
		

> I looked at it right from the beginning as a 'last of the PowerMac' updates...assuming that after Intel gets inside they wont be 'Power' Macs anymore...the curtain used as in a curtain call...last song kind of thing.



We will be seeing at least one more update for the PowerPC chips, the Merom, Conroe, and Woodcrest processors won't be around till mid-2006, same time as Steve Jobs promised us the "Mactels".  

FYI the Merom, Conroe and Woodcrest Proccessors are all of Intels New Processors coming out in 2006, all Dual-Core 65-Nanometer 64-bit proccesors for Mobile (Merom), Desktop (Conroe) and Server (Woodcrest)

Check out the New Macworld on the Stands for details on it, they haven't updated the site with this information.


----------



## RyanLang (Oct 6, 2005)

I was thinking about the curtain in terms of movies. Then again, movie theaters and curtains aren't as synonymous these days I suppose. Anyway. If they come out with an iPod that's anywhere from 40 to 80GB in capacity but is the same size or smaller than today's 20GB, I'm gonna have to sell my nano and go back to play with the big boys once again. Arrrrr, but I love apple for keeping things interesting, oh yes.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 7, 2005)

i just got my 40GB b+w 4G back from repair (the click wheel decided to just click, and not wheel).  except they gave me a brand new one. nice!  completely scratch free!

but filling it, i realised that i couldn't even use a big fat (and it _is_ fat) 60GB.  i have too much music for it!  i want a skinny 80/100gb ipod.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 7, 2005)

3.0GHz G5 machines.  At long last.


----------



## fryke (Oct 7, 2005)

According to _any_ rumours, ElDiablo, the PPC 970MP (dual core) will initially not go higher than 2.7 GHz. Besides: It would really be a _first_ for Apple to have an invitation-only event like this to be about 'new PowerMacs'. I mean: Yeah, why not. They might introduce new PowerMacs and new PowerBooks, but believe me: There's going to be "one more thing" after those two announcements.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 8, 2005)

Ah, thanks for the clarification.  It would be nice if the G5s could hit the promised 3.0GHz before they get replaced with Intel machines, though...

I'm also thinking that a video iPod will not debut.  I know that everyone's going wild with speculation, but I just don't think it's gonna happen -- maybe something video-related with iTunes, but I'm gonna put my mark down for "no video iPods."


----------



## texanpenguin (Oct 9, 2005)

Has anyone covered the rumour that this is a home-theatre kind of product?

That would be more sensible than over-shadowing the Nano so soon, and would also explain the curtains, and be appealing to the general populous.

Like a specialised Mac running something akin to the CenterStage Project.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 9, 2005)

Like a video-enabled AirPort Express?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 9, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Like a video-enabled AirPort Express?



I would buy that product in a New York minute.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Oct 9, 2005)

Somebody Messed up in europe and in South Africa    it's True iPod Video!!!

http://www.macitynet.it/macity/aA22724/index.shtml

http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/portable-media/bbc-leaks-video-ipod-wait-what-129939.php


----------



## fryke (Oct 10, 2005)

The "iTunes and iPod Video" from South Africa is a video about iTunes and the iPod. Nothing there. 

The BBC hickup: Who knows... But I don't think that they "accidentally" put something in they weren't supposed to. Rather, I think, it was a simple mistake that's now been corrected. Two days. Not much more to wait, and we'll see.


----------



## Veljo (Oct 10, 2005)

Two days indeed. I personally don't think that video iPods will be announced, especially so soon after the Nano, but hey, someone surprise me


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 10, 2005)

i think it is inevitable now that the video ipods will be released, but that video was the same video shown nearly two years ago at wwdc 2004. it is a video about itunes and ipod, an itunes and ipod video, not a video about ipod video and itunes.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 10, 2005)

ThinkSecret has amended their earlier reports about PMac & PBook updates to say they may not be announced at the event as earlier thought, but quietly happen in the background.  Then again they could still happen at the event.  At least one PMac level will utilize the dual-core (PPC970MP) chip and the PBooks are expected to have screen resolution enhancements as well as a switch to slightly faster 7448 chips.  Both systems will supposedly use DDR2 memory.

They also go on to say they're expecting new iPods, but not video ones.  Supposedly an increase to 40GB and 80GB respectively as well as the possibility of a Silver model to match the pro line of computers or more likely a Black model to match the Nanos.  The pricing will stay the same at $299 and $399.

There's also that darn pink Nano rumor in there...a Madonna edition supposedly.  Let's hope that doesn't happen...<G>.

--

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0510oct12b.html
http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0510oct12c.html


----------



## fryke (Oct 10, 2005)

Well: You don't _have_ to buy the Madonna iPod nano, mdnky. You make it sound as if you'd be forced to buy one and wear it on a lanyard all the time.  ... And I'm sure there are a _lot_ of people (well, girls...) who'd want their iPod nano to be pink.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 10, 2005)

If it's a pink nano, it'll sell well as long as there's not some huge picture of Madonna on it or the "Do Not Disconnect" icon isn't an image of her... it seemed that the pink mini was a big hit with the females.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 10, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> Well: You don't _have_ to buy the Madonna iPod nano, mdnky. You make it sound as if you'd be forced to buy one and wear it on a lanyard all the time.  ... And I'm sure there are a _lot_ of people (well, girls...) who'd want their iPod nano to be pink.



I know that...I was just expressing a viewpoint.  I don't see the point in releasing something that would **mostly** appeal only to one section of the population...I know quite a few guys who'd probably buy the Madonna edition if it had the same deal they offered with the U2 one......but all *definitely would not* if it was pink.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 10, 2005)

whereas girls won't buy an ipod because it looks like a boy-thing. it looks too geeky.  it looks too complex.

true story.

a friend wanted a pink mini, but the shop had run out, so she didn't buy one.  then the nano came out and she didn't want one of those either.


----------



## fryke (Oct 10, 2005)

Hm? I see tons of girls with white headphones. Wearing nanos, wearing shuffles, I see them using iPod minis and the big ones, too. I don't think it's "too geeky" to them at all.


----------



## senne (Oct 10, 2005)

Girls just love iPods.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 10, 2005)

To be honest with you I've only ever seen one or two girls with a pink iPod mini...the majority on the LSU campus have either a silver Mini or a regular iPod.  Same thing in and around town.  I'm not sure if it's by choice or by supply.  

That actually surprised me a bit...then again the one female friend I asked attributed 'pink' with the Legally Blond movies and wanted nothing to do with it.  Can't say I blame her a bit there.


----------



## fryke (Oct 11, 2005)

ThinkSecret is now on board the iPod video train. It took a while, but they're on now, too: http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0510oct12d.html ...


----------



## Quicksilver (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, the invitation seems to be in reference to a theatre and knowing Apple they have latley taken a liking in referencing some products/services to the origins. eg: radio reborn (Podcasting).

The theatre is where the true origins tv/film started hundreds even thousands of years ago and there is no better way than Apple using a theatre to start a media event introducing an iPod Video or somthing video related.

The red velvet theatre curtian is a popular theatre icon.


.


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

does anyone know whether there will be a website posting by the minute updates from the event as it happens, like there was for the nano release?...


----------



## kex (Oct 12, 2005)

link to live updates


----------



## RyanLang (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.macrumors.com/downloads/5G_ipod.jpg

ugh?


----------



## steven_lufc (Oct 12, 2005)

http://live.ilounge.com/

Also, UK Store is down....


----------



## mdnky (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.macrumors.com/downloads/ilounge-ipod.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipodlounger/51879670/in/photostream/


----------



## garymum4d (Oct 12, 2005)

The UK Apple store is down

Here we Go........


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

Yep that looks like that's the new 5G iPod. I wonder what the resolution is, hopefully a 4:3 ratio. Anyone else not able to load MacRumors.com?


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

garymum4d said:
			
		

> The UK Apple store is down
> 
> Here we Go........


Looks like they're all down.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

Pics:


----------



## mdnky (Oct 12, 2005)

kainjow said:
			
		

> Anyone else not able to load MacRumors.com?



They all must be overloaded...MacRumors works half the time for me right now and ThinkSecret has totally disappeared it seems.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

For those of you who want the latest:


> iLounge IRC server: irc.hashmark.net
> General discussion channel: #ilounge
> Live updates channel: #liveappleevent


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

according to macobserver no live updating via website is permitted during the event?

apple seem to have locked this one down!


----------



## jacobdol (Oct 12, 2005)

apple thinks that Australia was overtaken by Austria. check out the apple store page-
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APPLE/WebObjects/AppleStore/


----------



## kainjow (Oct 12, 2005)

Live updating: http://www.stuffmag.co.uk/hotstuffarticle.asp?de_id=594


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 12, 2005)

Mac OS X Media Center for iMacs only?  Grr I just bought an ipod now they decide to use Video!


----------



## CreativeEye (Oct 12, 2005)

yep - i dont get it - sure it'll help push sales of the imac - but 'front row' should be available to all macs...


----------



## mdnky (Oct 12, 2005)

From: http://www.stuffmag.co.uk/hotstuffarticle.asp?de_id=594

Video iPod (30GB & 60GB), similar format to the old one...available in white and black.  Has a 320x240 resolution screen (260K colors) with real-time decoding of H.264 and MPEG 4, output for connection to TV.  Price $299 and $399.


----------

